# What part of your body do you dislike  now you're older ?



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

I was just thinking... I really have ugly hands. It's not a new thing it's just got much worse over the years. I didn't think it was possible for them to get even uglier, but they have..I inherited my  paternal grandmothers' working hands.. , and they are just really horrible  now with age.. OA .. and now loose skin which takes about 20 minutes to bounce back when you pinch it.. oh, ok.. 20 seconds.. but hey..it's a long time.. what happened to springing back instantly.. ?.. anyway they're UGLY!!... I'm going to start wearing gloves everywhere I go like the Queen..

What about you what  part of your body do you really dislike.. and try to hide.. ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm top-heavy, so I dress to camouflage my bosom. This happened after I gave birth. Hormonal, obviously.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 28, 2022)

The parts that hurt. It changes daily!


----------



## Chet (Nov 28, 2022)

I like my body. I'm really attached to it.


----------



## down2earth (Nov 28, 2022)

My belly. I have way more belly fat than I need.  When I quickly turn left or right, my belly follows a few seconds later.
I try to wear lose fitting shirts to hide my belly, but I still look like a pregnant man.  Problem is, I love to cook. Living alone, I cook enough for today and tomorrow.  But I often eat today and tomorrow's portion at once. My belly is not going away anytime soon. It might be hopeless.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Chet said:


> I like my body. I'm really attached to it.


you know what.. I do actually tell myself to get over myself with the hands situ.. because people without hands would swap with me in a heartbeat... but this isn't just a vanity thing really..  they are really ugly as well as painful at times due to the OA..I have the hands of a 90 year old..and I'm only in my 60's...


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)

There's not much about my body that I like these days.  Oh yes no more bounce back skin, same here.  Everything is sagging a lot.  I guess I don't like my stomach the most.  It's flabby and sags and sometimes I wish I could get it cut off!  I hate it.  One good thing I have is nice blue eyes .


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 28, 2022)

I'd have to go with stomach also.  I quit smoking a year ago but have gained weight, and it all goes right to the stomach.  And the holidays are here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I'd have to go with stomach also.  I quit smoking a year ago but have gained weight, and it all goes right to the stomach.  And the holidays are here.


I'm not even going to try to reduce during the holidays... it's futile to say the least.  I want to find out about Weight Watchers in January next year.


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

I decided to like my body after over 3/4 century of wishing to be thinner and taller!!


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 28, 2022)

Not much to like anymore.  I'm 2 inches shorter than when I was in high school, but 50 lbs heavier.  Ears and nose continue to grow, while  other, uh, vital parts shrink.  At least I'm still vertical instead of horizontal, know where I am and who I am, and have outlived about 1/3 of my high school classmates.


----------



## win231 (Nov 28, 2022)

Well, check out the turkey neck - after major weight loss + age - lotsa sagging, but it isn't visible anywhere else (when I'm dressed).


----------



## RubyK (Nov 28, 2022)

I've always disliked my feet.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2022)

My legs! When I was on my Honeymoon many years ago I won a contest for having the best-looking legs. and now because of stage 4 kidney failure, my leg looks swollen. My Hubby says they still look great but I think he is just being nice.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 28, 2022)

I've learned to accept my "mature" body as I age, but with a little help (exercise and careful eating).


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 28, 2022)

Due to my weight loss I have more sagging skin than I should.  But clothing covers it up, so not a big deal.  And it does serve as a bit of a reminder.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 28, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I have is nice blue eyes


Yes you do!  I like the new picture, pretty lady!


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 28, 2022)

_I have more wrinkles since I lost 50lbs. Ugh!_


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yes you do!  I like the new picture, pretty lady!


Thank you!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 28, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Trish (Nov 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I was just thinking... I really have ugly hands. It's not a new thing it's just got much worse over the years. I didn't think it was possible for them to get even uglier, but they have..I inherited my  paternal grandmothers' working hands.. , and they are just really horrible  now with age.. OA .. and now loose skin which takes about 20 minutes to bounce back when you pinch it.. oh, ok.. 20 seconds.. but hey..it's a long time.. what happened to springing back instantly.. ?.. anyway they're UGLY!!... I'm going to start wearing gloves everywhere I go like the Queen..
> 
> What about you what  part of your body do you really dislike.. and try to hide.. ?


In an ideal world, I'd like to be like a ballet dancer; tall, lithe and elegant with thick, glossy hair and able to do all those impossible yoga things like tuck my ankles behind my ears while balancing my entire weight on the tip of an index finger .  

@hollydolly If your skin does not bounce back, it could be that you are not hydrated enough.  Many people drink a lot less than they should.  My mum has nice skin but, if she's dehydrated, you can tell by the skin on her hands.  On another note, I doubt if people notice your hands, they are more likely to notice your hair - you have great hair


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 29, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> deleted


Do these "deleted" messages mean deleted by the person posting or by the moderator?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Do these "deleted" messages mean deleted by the person posting or by the moderator?


Good question, as we can delete ourselves completely with no need for messages about doing it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Trish said:


> In an ideal world, I'd like to be like a ballet dancer; tall, lithe and elegant with thick, glossy hair and able to do all those impossible yoga things like tuck my ankles behind my ears while balancing my entire weight on the tip of an index finger .
> 
> @hollydolly If your skin does not bounce back, it could be that you are not hydrated enough.  Many people drink a lot less than they should.  My mum has nice skin but, if she's dehydrated, you can tell by the skin on her hands.  On another note, I doubt if people notice your hands, they are more likely to notice your hair - you have great hair


no unfortunately that's not the case.. I drink more than 2 litres a day.. Docs have even told me I drink too much.. go figure.. 

..thanks for the compliment about my hair... ..I think people notice my hair and then say...ewww...what horrible hands...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2022)

This is a joke.  This is just a joke


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 29, 2022)

My knees


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 29, 2022)

My belly, enlarged from years of taking medication. Now it is affecting my back and posture.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I was just thinking... I really have ugly hands. It's not a new thing it's just got much worse over the years. I didn't think it was possible for them to get even uglier, but they have..I inherited my  paternal grandmothers' working hands.. , and they are just really horrible  now with age.. OA .. and now loose skin which takes about 20 minutes to bounce back when you pinch it.. oh, ok.. 20 seconds.. but hey..it's a long time.. what happened to springing back instantly.. ?.. anyway they're UGLY!!... I'm going to start wearing gloves everywhere I go like the Queen..
> 
> What about you what  part of your body do you really dislike.. and try to hide.. ?


I have to agree. I remember as a kid seeing my Grandmothers hands and cringing inside.
They had blue protruding veins and brown spots. They looked dry and worn from many dirty dishes, gardening, cleaning and cooking. Never sunscreen!

Well, yes, I'm looking at those same hands. At least they remind me of my Grammy and give my Brands something to cringe about.


----------



## timoc (Nov 29, 2022)

What part of your body do you dislike now you're older ?​
Short answer...... everything below my chin.

I do try so hard to talk to various parts of my body, asking them to behave, get a grip, and to get me there and back when I go out, but the service they all give me is not up to standard and they gang up on me and make me sit down at regular intervals, so chasing after gorgeous women is just a distant memory now....... drat, and double drat....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

hearlady said:


> I have to agree. I remember as a kid seeing my Grandmothers hands and cringing inside.
> They had blue protruding veins and brown spots. They looked dry and worn from many dirty dishes, gardening, cleaning and cooking. Never sunscreen!
> 
> Well, yes, I'm looking at those same hands. At least they remind me of my Grammy and give my Brands something to cringe about.


so far I don't have any brown spots... I hope never to have those but my hands are very wrinkly..due to years of working without wearing rubber gloves.. but even by the time I;d started wearing them several years ago..my hands were very old. They're not large .. altho' I describe them like man's hands.. what I meant was they're not beautiful hands like women tend to have, they've always been ugly since I was young..


----------



## s76l42 (Nov 29, 2022)

As I have grown older, I have learned to be less focused on my body. We all have things we don't like about ourselves but don't waste a minute worrying about it. Instead focus on the things you do like, appreciate your health. Gratitude is the key to happiness.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

s76l42 said:


> As I have grown older, I have learned to be less focused on my body. We all have things we don't like about ourselves but don't waste a minute worrying about it. Instead focus on the things you do like, appreciate your health. Gratitude is the key to happiness.


I do appreciate  the health I have.. altho' some of it isn't that great tbh... really the hands are not a great concern at the end of the day.. just something that  is annoying, I have OA in them as well so they're painful .. .. I have  a knee that pisses me off because it's so painful.. etc.. but really  the hands just annoy the heck outta me..

Thank goodness my DD has beautiful hands and didn't inherit my ugly paws..


----------



## Kika (Nov 29, 2022)

Most of what I don't like is easily covered up with clothing.  I really don't like my hair anymore.  While it was always very thick and bouncy, it has now become thin and flat.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 29, 2022)

I do find it a little weird that we do actually dislike parts of our body...and probably always have. The parts of the body have changed over time, and now it often has to with looks, or aches and pains. Oh well, like my dad said "It ain't easy growin' old."


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> This is a joke.  This is just a joke


LOL..I remember seeing this episode.


----------



## IKE (Nov 29, 2022)

I've got a turkey waddle that I wish wasn't there but after talking to the plastic surgeon that knocked me out and rebuilt my nose twice after cancer was removed it'll cost $5000.00+ to have it removed and it ends up leaving a faint but slightly noticeable "Z" shaped scar that looks like I pi$$ed off Zorro......think I'll just go ahead keep the waddle.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2022)

All the parts that need "ironing"...however am very thankful they are oh so functional still!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2022)

I often wondered why my grandfather walk bent over slightly, now I know and walk the same way. Backs sure take a beating.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Do these "deleted" messages mean deleted by the person posting or by the moderator?


This is by me


----------



## win231 (Nov 29, 2022)

Pappy said:


> I often wondered why my grandfather walk bent over slightly, now I know and walk the same way. Backs sure take a beating.


I used to ask myself, "Why does dad make that grunting noise when he gets up from a chair?"
Now, I know.  It's like Harry Chapin's song "Cats in the Cradle."  _ "My boy is Just like Me."_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

win231 said:


> I used to ask myself, "Why does dad make that grunting noise when he gets up from a chair?"
> Now, I know.  It's like Harry Chapin's song "Cats in the Cradle."  _ "My boy is Just like Me."_


people do that.. but I was watching a physio the other day on Youtube and they said , that people make themselves sound old by struggling to get out of a chair holding the arm and grunting.. when unless you have a disability there's no need for it..

Try sitting in the middle of the sofa, and standing up without using your hands to hold anything.. and the grunting will stop.. ( so they say)...


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 29, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I'm top-heavy, so I dress to camouflage my bosom. This happened after I gave birth. Hormonal, obviously.


Or, maybe your husband's reward. You know, just for being part of the miracle of life.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 29, 2022)

I used to have really great hair. I mean really great. I didn't even appreciate it back then. Always asking myself, why's it so curly? and why's it so thick? Why's it not blond?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I used to have really great hair. I mean really great. I didn't even appreciate it back then. Always asking myself, why's it so curly? and why's it so thick? Why's it not blond?


You don't know what you've got until you lose it


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I used to have really great hair. I mean really great. I didn't even appreciate it back then. Always asking myself, why's it so curly? and why's it so thick? Why's it not blond?


everyone says I have great hair..I really don't.. It looks nice, it's blonde and long.. but it's very fine, so it's a PITA to keep tidy... I wish it was thick ...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> everyone says I have great hair..I really don't.. It looks nice, it's blonde and long.. but it's very fine, so it's a PITA to keep tidy... I wish it was thick ...


Looks thick to me.  You have beautiful hair.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Looks thick to me.  You have beautiful hair.


yes everyone says I do.. thank you.. but it's not thick at all, it's very fine..    it's never been thick. and it's getting finer every year..


----------



## Pecos (Nov 29, 2022)

All of my body parts arrived here with the rest of me when I turned 80 last week. I like them all for still being functional and not giving me much pain or grief.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 29, 2022)

Everything from my hairline down. (I know, you said body but my face hasn't aged well either.)


----------



## Disgustedman (Nov 29, 2022)

Like many have said "belly fat" so I'm going to try very hard to restrict my eating. Steak will be a rarity. But have drink mixes (crystal light) so takes the edge off hunger.

I'm not concerned about hair loss, or incepient tremors. Maybe if I can change eating habits, that's enough.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Everything from my hairline down. (I know, you said body but my face hasn't aged well either.)


well yes I really meant any part of your body


----------



## win231 (Nov 29, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Everything from my hairline down. (I know, you said body but my face hasn't aged well either.)


Could you be more specific?


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 29, 2022)

I eat healthy food and I do plenty of walking and exercise.  No problem with me and I don't hate myself.  Actually, I'm pretty glad to be up and about.  Almost everyone that I grew up with are dead.  Me, I'm planning my next trip.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 29, 2022)

I can live with all my imperfections. I don't expect to look like I was young because I am not young. But the part I truly dislike is my knees, calves and feet because they hurt and swell up and limit my mobility.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 29, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I'd have to go with stomach also.  I quit smoking a year ago but have gained weight, and it all goes right to the stomach.  And the holidays are here.


Me too!!


----------



## Blessed (Nov 29, 2022)

I will say the hair thing is making me crazy. The weight gain, the wrinkles etc. not a problem.  I just want my hair or maybe @hollydolly could give me hers!!

I will say that I have noticed that aging of my face has really increased the last six months.  I think this is from lack of and messed up sleep patterns.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I will say the hair thing is making me crazy. The weight gain, the wrinkles etc. not a problem.  I just want my hair or maybe @hollydolly could give me hers!!
> 
> I will say that I have noticed that aging of my face has really increased the last six months.  I think this is from lack of and messed up sleep patterns.


lol..it's my hands I hate..you can have them, but not my hair... 

Seriously tho' you're probably right about the  lack of night time sleeping that could be causing your rapid ageing..  it happens to Night shift workers a lot according to several studies I've read..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I eat healthy food and I do plenty of walking and exercise.  No problem with me and I don't hate myself.  Actually, I'm pretty glad to be up and about.  Almost everyone that I grew up with are dead.  Me, I'm planning my next trip.


...goodness, all your friends died young then ?


----------



## Been There (Dec 2, 2022)

My feet. I go to a Pedicurist every 3-4 weeks to have my toenails trimmed.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I was just thinking... I really have ugly hands. It's not a new thing it's just got much worse over the years. I didn't think it was possible for them to get even uglier, but they have..I inherited my  paternal grandmothers' working hands.. , and they are just really horrible  now with age.. OA .. and now loose skin which takes about 20 minutes to bounce back when you pinch it.. oh, ok.. 20 seconds.. but hey..it's a long time.. what happened to springing back instantly.. ?.. anyway they're UGLY!!... I'm going to start wearing gloves everywhere I go like the Queen..
> 
> What about you what  part of your body do you really dislike.. and try to hide.. ?


My midsection.  I can't eat whatever I want because when I do, it gets bigger.  I have to eat right, turn down the foods I really want in order to make it go down in size so my pants fit better.  And the doctor is happier about my BMI.  I have found a lotion that makes my lines not so apparent and I love that.  When wrinkles are so visible, I looked for a cream that would work.  Found it.  ROC line smoother.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 2, 2022)

Been There said:


> My feet. I go to a Pedicurist every 3-4 weeks to have my toenails trimmed.


for free?  I am still trimming my own while I can.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 2, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Do these "deleted" messages mean deleted by the person posting or by the moderator?


It means that the poster edited their own post, if Matrix deleted it, it would be _gone_.

Edit:  on some forums users can only edit, but not delete their own posts.  Some choose to leave their original words and use strike out tags to show their changed post.  Example:  I meant to say this  ->->-> I now mean to say _that_.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 2, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I used to have really great hair. I mean really great. I didn't even appreciate it back then. Always asking myself, why's it so curly? and why's it so thick? Why's it not blond?


Gotta say I don't really mind that my hair is mostly white/gray, but the texture has just gone to sh!t.   I keep it short so I don't look ...._mangy_.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ...goodness, all your friends died young then ?


I think like you.  I love being active, exercising.  I do the eating right on purpose so my blood work shows up good.  I am jealous in a way of my husband, he eats whatever and is older than I.  However, his health is not good. Speaks volumes.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2022)

My belly.  It's really big and it gets in the way.  Bummer.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 2, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Gotta say I don't really mind that my hair is mostly white/gray, but the texture has just gone to sh!t.   I keep it short so I don't look ...._mangy_.


I deal by growing it just long enough to pull back (usually into a ponytail).

Appearance wise, I used to dislike certain parts of my body, but not any more. I do cover certain parts so others won't hate on them.

I only wish some parts worked better.


----------



## Been There (Dec 2, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> for free?  I am still trimming my own while I can.


No, not for free, but for $25, plus a $5 tip. I know it sounds like a lot and some of the guys I talk to said I should get the same tools she uses and do my own. I have no problems reaching, I have issues with the cutting because for whatever reason, 2 toenails on one foot and 3 toenails on another foot have double thick nails. I have no idea what causes it, but I find them very difficult to clip. She (the Podiatrist) uses a tool like a  small pair of pliers and cuts them and then uses a sanding board to get them smooth. It takes her a good 20 minutes at each visit. My first visit, she even polished my nails, but I told her not to do that.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 2, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I deal by growing it just long enough to pull back (usually into a ponytail).


During the pandemic lockdown I was letting it grow long, but then I decided that it just didn't look all that swell, so I went back to a # 2 on the sides and a #6 on top.


----------



## David777 (Dec 2, 2022)

The OP's intent was obviously not meant for internal body issues that all seniors increasingly need to deal with like presbyopia.  But rather external visual or mechanical.  For this person, I've lost many of my back teeth.  At least those teeth in front allow a normal aesthetic appearance.  Can only chew tougher foods on one side where I have bridge/crowns.  Remember how Mark Wahlberg moves around with a rock musician style in the 2001 movie Rock Star?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 2, 2022)

Nathan said:


> During the pandemic lockdown I was letting it grow long, but then I decided that it just didn't look all that swell, so I went back to a # 2 on the sides and a #6 on top.


I don't have to worry about the top, just use a razor if I see any fuzz, but I wore the rest of it in a pony tail for quite a while, especially while we lived up in the hills. And I always wore a hat, so you'd have to know me pretty well to know the pony tail was it...that's all there was.

I started losing my hair after I had the first surgery on my back. I was 36 or-7, so I've never been sure if it was natural loss or the drugs.


----------



## 1955 (Dec 2, 2022)

Everything but my brain.  It keeps getting better but the rest is going down hill


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 3, 2022)

Teeth

stubbornly discolored

one reason I smile closed-lipped


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Teeth
> 
> stubbornly discolored
> 
> one reason I smile closed-lipped


I do the same.  I have one dead tooth close to the front of my mouth so I barely open my mouth.


----------



## Jules (Dec 3, 2022)

@fancicoffee13   Is this the cream you were so happy with the results?

https://www.amazon.com/RoC-Smooth-Perfexion-Instant-Corrector/dp/B00N2UQZ6S


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 4, 2022)

Jules said:


> @fancicoffee13   Is this the cream you were so happy with the results?
> T


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 4, 2022)

Right around the middle when the pounds pack on due to eating too many carbs.  Diet time again and Christmas isn't over yet.


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 12, 2022)

I hate my tummy


----------



## OldFeller (Dec 12, 2022)

I dislike everything from the neck down and from the chin, up. And then there's the neck that I don't like. I do like the soles of my feet, however.


----------



## timoc (Dec 12, 2022)

What part of your body do you dislike now you're older ?​If my head could be screwed onto a mechanical man, I'd be able to run after a bus, kick the ball belonging to the kids in the street and escape the hordes of lovely ladies who want to spoil me with pots of tea.


----------



## Leann (Dec 12, 2022)

I don't dislike any part of my body. It's imperfect and yet it allows me to move about freely.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2022)

It's usually whatever is hurting when I wake up in the mornings...  lately it's been my legs.

My neighbor said the doctor told her to use Horse Liniment for severe  leg muscle/nerve problems.  She swears by it.
Something to check out.  
Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> It's usually whatever is hurting when I wake up in the mornings...  lately it's been my legs.
> 
> My neighbor said the doctor told her to use Horse Liniment for severe  leg muscle/nerve problems.  She swears by it.
> Something to check out.
> Anyone else heard of this?


I'd try it. What is the name of it?


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2022)

I am too thin to the point of scrawniness from a leg injury I got this summer so I have to wear baggy things to camouflage this and my arthritic knee looks much worse.   I'm a mess these days but the up side is I can eat really fattening things to help me gain which I need to do desperately.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> It's usually whatever is hurting when I wake up in the mornings...  lately it's been my legs.
> 
> My neighbor said the doctor told her to use Horse Liniment for severe  leg muscle/nerve problems.  She swears by it.
> Something to check out.
> Anyone else heard of this?


have a read of this ...Bonnie

https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-use-horse-liniment-for-people/


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> It's usually whatever is hurting when I wake up in the mornings...  lately it's been my legs.
> 
> My neighbor said the doctor told her to use Horse Liniment for severe  leg muscle/nerve problems.  She swears by it.
> Something to check out.
> Anyone else heard of this?


My o/h's Grandfather from Scotland, swore by horse liniment for aches & pains. He lived to the ripe old
age of 93.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2022)

chic said:


> I'd try it. What is the name of it?



What I just  got,  and find wonderful for instant pain relief,   is Aborbine  Veterinary Liniment  Gel  ...and it  smells wonderful too.
Got it on Amazon,  and read many great reviews.   It's made in the   U.S.,  with Canada.  

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Absorbin...sorbine+liniment+gel,aps,131&ref=nb_sb_noss_1

If it's bad for people,  at least I'll die w/o pain ... lol   

The lady who told me about it, got her advise from her doctor.   She  gets her liniment at a local feed store ?? .. so I don't know the brand she uses. ... She was in pain from shingles and couldn't move around much until the liniment.


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2022)

Be careful with horse liniment.  I tried some & experienced side effects:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=St2qT7wDdig&usg=AOvVaw1maH3IaOS5jEaFLMHy-gIC


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2022)

I love   horses!


----------

